# Minecraft Geforce 1080 100% Auslastung Oo?



## nuhll (25. Januar 2017)

Hi,
ich zocke gerne Minecraft mit paar Mods.

Zocke auf 4k Auflösung.

Specs:
Betriebssystem
	Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
	Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.00GHz	43 °C
	Skylake 14nm Technologie
RAM
	16,0GB Dual Kanal Unbekannt @ 1071MHz (15-15-15-35)
Motherboard
	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING (LGA1151)
Grafik
	PHL BDM4065 (3840x2160@60Hz)
	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (NVIDIA)	49 °C
Speicher
	465GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB (SSD)	34 °C
	931GB Crucial CT1000BX100SSD1 (SSD)	30 °C
	2794GB Western Digital WDC WD30EZRX-00D8PB0 (SATA)	32 °C


*Problem ist das es ab und zu laggt*, also ich hoste das game und ein weiterer Mitspieler spielt mit... ist wie so 1-2 Sekunden Standbild. Hab mich halt gewundert weil der Rechner ja eigentlich ausreichen müsste... jedenfalls ist mir dann durch zufall aufgefallen das beim Minecraft spielen die GPU zu 100% ausgelastet wird... kann das wahr sein? Oo

Nutze u.a. optifine und sildurs shaders.


Genug Ram ist auch vorhanden, habe 7GB extra für MC zur Verfügung. Kommt aber bald eh RAM upgrade. CPU auch 10-20% nur...

Selbst wenn ich GTA 5 in 4k zocke ist die GPU bei allem auf Ultra net 100% ausgelastet...


----------



## Ersy90 (25. Januar 2017)

Keine Custom 1080? Guckmal auf wieviel sie taktet beim spielen.


----------



## NatokWa (25. Januar 2017)

Texture-Pakete jenseit der 256x256 sind extrem fordernd in Minecraft , das liegt vor allem daran das es nunmal unter Java läuft , was SEHR Suboptimal ist für 3D-SPIELE . 
Hatte aus Spaß mal ein 1kx1k Paket installiert ..... 4Fps ..... bei untenstehendem Sys.

BTW : Hast du MC den Speicher auch zugeteilt/erlaubt in den Settings ? Wenn nicht krallt es sich nur die Standartmenge von max 2Gb (bei 32bit Jave oft sogar nor 1Gb) , höhrere Werte benötigen IMMER den entsprechenden Eintrag (den ich gerade net auswenodig weiß ... hocke auf arbeit)


----------



## nuhll (25. Januar 2017)

Ja, Resourcen Pakete nutze ich gar nicht! Und nun...?

Hab die 1080 games rock palit


----------



## nuhll (25. Januar 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Texture-Pakete jenseit der 256x256 sind extrem fordernd in Minecraft , das liegt vor allem daran das es nunmal unter Java läuft , was SEHR Suboptimal ist für 3D-SPIELE .
> Hatte aus Spaß mal ein 1kx1k Paket installiert ..... 4Fps ..... bei untenstehendem Sys.
> 
> BTW : Hast du MC den Speicher auch zugeteilt/erlaubt in den Settings ? Wenn nicht krallt es sich nur die Standartmenge von max 2Gb (bei 32bit Jave oft sogar nor 1Gb) , höhrere Werte benötigen IMMER den entsprechenden Eintrag (den ich gerade net auswenodig weiß ... hocke auf arbeit)



Ja, ich starte über Curse, dort sind 7GB eingestellt und MC nutzt es auch...


----------



## joeykennedy (25. Januar 2017)

Lustig, ich hatte mich gestern auch über Minecraft gewundert, bei mir isses allerdings andersrum. Ich komm nicht über die 55 fps hinaus obwohl meine 980 nur 50% ausgelastet ist und auch nicht voll hochtaktet. Speicher ist auch nicht voll. War bei mir aber auch nur in 2560x1080 (512x512 ResourcePack).
Werd das ganze nachher auch mal in 4k testen und dann noch mal berichten


----------



## nuhll (25. Januar 2017)

Hast du vllt das FPS limit an in Minecraft? Ich stell das immer auf 60 FPS.


----------



## joeykennedy (25. Januar 2017)

limit hab ich 120, würde ja auch nicht erklären warum er bei 55 und nicht bei 60hängt


----------



## nuhll (25. Januar 2017)

Naja obwohl ich 60 Einstelle ist es immer zwischen 55-60, deswegen dachte ich..^^ Wenn ich 120 mache dann steht da halt 100-120fps.


----------



## joeykennedy (25. Januar 2017)

Hm, bei mir ist 55 halt absolutes maximum und es ist Minecraft egal, dass meine Grafikkarte nch ordentlich Reserven hat


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. Januar 2017)

Musst halt die Shader rausnehmen und mit Standardgrafik spielen. Die Shader vernichten die eh schon schlechte Effizienz der "Engine" einfach komplett. Das ist eine Java Anwendung. Was erwartest du? Und mehr als 256x256 Texture Packs würd ich auch nicht nehmen, da das zu Microrucklern führen kann und die Ladezeiten nach oben treibt. Das ist einfach mist. Also entweder raus damit oder damit leben.


----------



## NatokWa (25. Januar 2017)

BTW ist Java ebenfalls sehr Prozessorlastig , würde mal auf die auslastung der CPU achten . Habe ich mir selbst noch nie angeguckt und habe MC gerade net mal installiert (Einfach keine GUTEN Server da draußen) daher kann ich auch net on the Fly nachschauen


----------



## DARPA (26. Januar 2017)

Wenn man kein Framelimiter bzw. VSync aktiviert hat, ist eine GPU Auslastung von 100% das beste, was man haben kann. Denn das heisst, sie bringt ihre volle Performance und wird nicht durch andere Dinge (z.B. lahme CPU) gebremst.


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Framelimiter bzw. VSync aktiviert hat, ist eine GPU Auslastung von 100% das beste, was man haben kann. Denn das heisst, sie bringt ihre volle Performance und wird nicht durch andere Dinge (z.B. lahme CPU) gebremst.



Jo, aber wie gesagt, genau deshalb nutze ich ja Limit auf 60 FPS und V sync. Aber FPS sind zwischen 50 und 60. ca. Dann gibt es halt lags wo das ganze System kurz einfriert...


@Natok
weder CPU, RAM, Auslagerungsdatei, Temperatur ist grenzwertig... bei dem lag spike geht zwar CPU hoch, aber wenn sie von 20 auf 30 %  hoch geht, sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen...


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Januar 2017)

nuhll schrieb:


> bei dem lag spike geht zwar CPU hoch, aber wenn sie von 20 auf 30 %  hoch geht, sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen...



Ich habe in Minecraft (Life in the Woods) alle Varianten an FPS die nur gehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

